# Crash - wann den Helm tauschen?



## drul (24. August 2011)

ich bin kürzlich bei einer Stufe über den Lenker und nach ca. 3m Flug mit Helm, Gesicht und rechtem Oberkörper eingeschlagen.

Helm und Protektoren haben schlimmeres verhindert, ich bin mit Gehirnerschütterung und Prellungen und ein paar Kratzern davongekommen.

Der Helm hat äußerlich nur ein paar Kratzer in der Kunststoffschale und ich frage mich ob ich ihn trotzdem tauschen sollte (steht das nicht irgendwo ...)

danke für Eure Tipps


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2011)

Entscheidend ist, ob das Styropor verformt oder gar gebrochen ist. 
Verformt höchstwahrscheinlich, wenn du mit dem Helm aufgekommen bist. Dann kann er dort keine weitere Aufprallenergie absorbieren, und du musst beim nächsten Mal auf eine andere Stelle fallen.

Kratzer auf dem Plastik aussen sind völlig egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wazza (24. August 2011)

Tausch ihn aus. Wenn du nach 3m Flug mit dem Helm gelandet bist, dann dürfte der Helm auch unter der Schale was abbekommen haben. Die Schale drumherum verdeckt sowas blöderweise.

Lieber einen Helm zu viel kaufen, als nie wieder einen kaufen können 

Die allgemeine Regel dürfte lauten: Nach Sturz tauschen, sonst übernimmt niemand mehr irgendeine Garantie für die Sicherheit.


----------



## berkel (24. August 2011)

Ich bin vorletzte Woche bei einem Abflug mit dem Helm (Giro Xen) recht hart seitlich aufgeschlagen. Davor hatte ich nur mal einen eher leichteren Aufprall auf die Stirn (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere). Direkt nach dem Sturz habe ich den Helm nach Schäden untersucht und eher durch Zufall (günstiger Lichteinfall) einen ganz kleinen Riss bemerkt. Zuhause habe ich nochmal genauer geschaut und beim Rumdrücken am Helm einen 2. Riss gesehen der komplett durch ging, unbelastet haben die Bruchkanten so sauber zusammen gepasst, dass man nichts erkennen konnte. Komisch war vor allem, dass die beiden Risse auf der linken Seite waren, ich aber auf die rechte Seite gefallen bin (Schäden doch von einem anderen Sturz?) .

Ich würde daher deinen Helm ganz genau untersuchen (Rumdrücken usw.), aber bei Zweifeln am besten austauschen. Wobei sich Gehirnerschütterung schon nach unbedingtem Austausch anhört.


----------



## flyingscot (24. August 2011)

Alles richtig soweit, Helme nach Kontakt immer sorgfältig prüfen. Fullface-Helme halten deutlich mehr aus als CC-Helme, da sie meist eine dickere Carbon oder Glasfaser-Außenschale besitzen.

Meinen CC-Helm hab ich schon 3-4 getauscht (2 mal wegen deutlichen Helmkontakt), den Fullface erst einmal trotz häufigerem Helmkontakt.

Bei einer richtigen Gehirnerschütterung würde ich auch einen Fullfacehelm tauschen, sowas hatte ich bisher noch nicht.


----------



## Freeloader (24. August 2011)

Mein Helm sah nach nem richtig bösen aufprall auch noch gut aus, nur kratzer. 

Hab ihn dann in der Mitte durchgesägt und siehe da, im voderen Teil ist der Schaumstoff stark komprimiert. Hinten noch richtig dick. Beim nächsten Stirnaufprall dämpft nichts mehr. Also sobald man wirklich drauf gefallen ist sofort tauschen.


----------



## murmel04 (25. August 2011)

Hey,

dazu hätte ich auch eine Frage.

Hatte mit meinen Helm auch einen Abflug. Aufgekommen bin ich dann mit dem Gesicht, Gott sein dank auf Waldboden, daher etwas weicher.

Allerdings ging dabei das Visier ab, also ist aus der Halterung raus, dachte erst bei dem Knacken, mist wieder die Nase gebrochen,
aber ne wars sie nicht, war das Visier.
Wie weit ich dann noch auf den Helm direkt drauf bin, keine Ahnung

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich auch besser tauschen sollte, aufgefallen ist mir nichts und das Visier hab ich auch wieder hingemacht.

Gruss und danke


----------



## cxfahrer (25. August 2011)

Säg ihn doch auf.


----------



## chris4711 (25. August 2011)

Evtl. gibts ja je nach Hersteller das Angebot oder die Möglichkeit, seinen 'Sturzhelm' checken zu lassen.


----------



## Get_down (18. September 2012)

Warscheinlich werde ich eh wieder angeschissen, von wegen: "He, wir sind hier keine Mediziner, frag doch dein Arzt!" Aber das is mir jetz mal egal....
Das gehört hier zwar nur indirekr rein aber das ist mir auch egal...
Also, mich hats am Sonntag in Saalbach aus der Kurve gemühlt, ich bin mit dem Kopf aus ca. 1m auf den Boden gekracht, habe ungefähr eine Minute doppelt gesehen, 15 Minuten pause gemacht und dann weiter gerollt. Abends ist mir dann kurz übel geworden.. Am Montag war ich wieder normal in der Schule und habe seit gestern Mittag leichte Kopfschmerzen. Kann das auch "schon" eine Gehirnerschütterung sein? "Schon" deswegen, weil ich vob Symptomen gelesen habe wie z.B Gleichgewichtsstörungen, Amnesie und undeutlicher Aussprache etc...
Mal sehn ob ich eine gute Antwort bekomm....
Wie lange dauert es bis die wieder weg ist/was kann ich tun bzw. sollte ich vermeiden? Ich will nämlich wieder biken gehn


----------



## make65 (18. September 2012)

Kann sein, kann aber auch nicht sein, wer soll das schon aus der ferne beurteilen können.

Was ist so schlimm daran, einfach zum Arzt zu gehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (18. September 2012)

Ein Freund von mir ist garnicht mal so schlimm mitm Kopf aufm Boden eingeschlagen und das ganze endete im Krankenhaus.
Gehirnerschütterung und Blutgerinsel im Kopf.

Wenn du irgendwelche Beschwerden hast geh zum Arzt!
Ich meine ich zögere auch manchmal zum Doc zu gehen, aber gerade wenns um den Kopf geht geh ich lieber einmal zuviel hin wie einmal zu wenig.
Blutgerinsel im Kopf und wenns dumm läuft fällste um und stehst nie wieder auf.


----------



## Phibz (18. September 2012)

@Get_down: Ich hatte sowas ähnliches auch mal. Mich hats in Österreich geschreddert, dummerweise war das genau an dem Tag an dem es zurück nach Deutschland gehen sollte.

Ich würde geröngt, nix gefunden. Die wollten mich aber undebingt eine Nacht zur Beobachtung da behalten. Die Heimfahrt hat aber nur 3h gedauert und unter der Prämisse, dass ich sofort wenn ich zu Hause bin ins Krankenhaus gehe, haben sie mich unter Murren gehen lassen.

Ich war dann in Freiburg eine Nacht zur Beobachtung in der Uniklinik. Neben Gehirnerschütterungen kanns da ganz fiese Einblutungen im Gehirn geben, und dann ist Ende, wenn du nicht fix im Krankenhaus bist. 

Die nächsten 4 Tage musste ich dann unter Beobachtung meiner Freundin zu Hause bleiben (ich durfte nicht alleine sein, falls ich ohnmächtig wurde. Mir wurde damals gesagt, sobald mir schlecht ich, ich mich übergeben muss, oder sonstwas, soll ich sofort kommen, weil dann jede Minute zählt.

Also gerade mit Verletzungen im Kopfbereich würde ich nicht spassen, also geh gefälligst zum Arzt, wenn dir eh schon schwindelig ist. Wird ne leichte Gehirnerschütterung sein, es kann aber aber auch wirklich was anderes ein, etwa ein Blutgerinsel, und wenn das platzt....

Was die Sache mit den Helmen angeht: Ich würde den Helm sofort austauschen, viele Hersteller bieten mittlerweile einen Service ein, wo man den defekten Helm einschicken kann und den neuen dann billiger bekommt. Im Übrigen sollten Helme alle 3-4 Jahre getauscht werden, weil dann das Material nicht mehr so gut ist.

Im Prinzip muss es aber jeder selber wissen, mir persönlich ist meine Rübe zu wichtig um da an ein paar Euro zu sparen.


----------



## Get_down (18. September 2012)

Schlecht war mir nur kurz so 10 Minuten es brummt nur etwas....


----------



## Caeso (18. September 2012)

drul schrieb:


> Der Helm hat äußerlich nur ein paar Kratzer in der Kunststoffschale und ich frage mich ob ich ihn trotzdem tauschen sollte


 
Tauschen, wenn die Innenschale Energie absorbiert hat tut diese das kein zweites mal. Die Schutzwirkung ist dann bestenfalls schlechter oder besteht gar nicht mehr.

Gerald


----------



## Caeso (18. September 2012)

Get_down schrieb:


> Schlecht war mir nur kurz so 10 Minuten es brummt nur etwas....


 
Das wird nur ein Arzt beurteilen können. Ein Bekannter hatte mal einen Fahrradsturz und hatte zwei Tage später erst eine Gehirnblutung, war während der Autofahrt und er landete in der Leitblanke. Zum Glück ist damals nur Blechschaden entstanden und er ist heute wieder fit. Also ab zum Arzt und kontrollieren lassen, alles andere ist leichtsinnig.

Gerald


----------

